# Can't connect to DOD



## willis134 (Jul 25, 2007)

I just hooked my HR20-700 to my router with a 100ft. ethernet cable. When i go to the connect now screen and it goes through the IP address and other stuff, everything says OK. It says Network "connected" but Internet "not connected(22)". I am on the internet through that same router right now. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

willis134 said:


> I just hooked my HR20-700 to my router with a 100ft. ethetnet cable. When i go to the connect now screen and it goes through the IP address and other stuff, everything says OK. It says Network "connected" but Internet "not connected(22)". I am on the internet through that same router right now. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Try doing a menu restart receiver on the HR20. Then run the network setup again.


----------



## willis134 (Jul 25, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Try doing a menu restart receiver on the HR20. Then run the network setup again.


I will try that right now.


----------



## willis134 (Jul 25, 2007)

willis134 said:


> I will try that right now.


Did not work. I still get the same thing.


----------



## willis134 (Jul 25, 2007)

willis134 said:


> Did not work. I still get the same thing.


I have 2 HR20-700's. I just tried to hook that same cable to the other one with the same results. Is it possible that the receivers will only work with certain routers? I have a cable modem and I am using my old DSL modem/router. internet on my desk top works just fine through it. Could this be the problem?


----------



## willis134 (Jul 25, 2007)

hello? anybody? Maybe i should have titled this thread "*****in' about HD channels" then i would get some response!


----------



## 2rivers (Nov 3, 2007)

What IP address does the box have, and is that IP on your network?


----------



## willis134 (Jul 25, 2007)

2rivers said:


> What IP address does the box have, and is that IP on your network?


this networking is all new to me. I know where to get ip address of the receiver , but how do i check to see if it is on the network.


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

willis134 said:


> this networking is all new to me. I know where to get ip address of the receiver , but how do i check to see if it is on the network.


Foe non-network engineers like me, I recommend this program. I am not affiliated with them in any way. I have used this for about a year and it has some neat features. You can try it for free.

www.NETWORKMAGIC.com


----------



## 2rivers (Nov 3, 2007)

willis134 said:


> this networking is all new to me. I know where to get ip address of the receiver , but how do i check to see if it is on the network.


What is the IP of your computer or router? It's probably something like 192.168.x.x and your receiver needs to be on that network as well.

For instance, if your computer's IP is 192.168.1.100 and your router might be 192.168.1.1 then your network is 192.168.1.0, or more easily understandable if you look at it being 192.168.1.x

Now, your receiver needs an address on that network. 169.25.68.222 would not work, 192.168.2.3 would not either, while 192.168.1.120 would, you see?

You can find your computer's IP address by doing this:
Start -> Run -> type "cmd", no quotes -> then type "ipconfig" at the prompt, again no quotes. (you could also type "ipconfig /all" for more info, such as the gateway's address, which is probably your router.)

Once you have this information about your network, you can set a static IP on the receiver in the settings.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

willis134 said:


> I have 2 HR20-700's. I just tried to hook that same cable to the other one with the same results. Is it possible that the receivers will only work with certain routers? I have a cable modem and I am using my old DSL modem/router. internet on my desk top works just fine through it. Could this be the problem?


Try turning off everything else on your network and hit the CONNECT NOW option. I mean everything, webcams, music servers, wireless stuff, etc. I had the same problem and believe it has to do with UPnP implementation on the HR20.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

willis134 said:


> this networking is all new to me. I know where to get ip address of the receiver , but how do i check to see if it is on the network.


I had same problem with no internet connection. Get your ip addresses as mentioned before by going to run,cmd, enter, type ipconfig/all. Now go to advanced set-up in networkon your receiver. there you can put in correct settings. I did this and it worked great.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

willis134 said:


> this networking is all new to me. I know where to get ip address of the receiver , but how do i check to see if it is on the network.


Can you give us your ip address of your receiver? We can go from there then.


----------



## vlhgsd (Nov 9, 2007)

I have the same issue. network is dhcp 192.168.0.2 thru 254
gateway, dns for router are 192.168.0.1 mask 255.255.255.0 tried assigning 192.168.0.20 to receiver. Everything works but connect to internet. Even tried dns of my isp, nope. 

I did find where it was mentioned to clear out the ip settings on the receiver and have them blank to have dhcp pull an address, but can't figure out how to delete the numbers there.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

vlhgsd said:


> I have the same issue. network is dhcp 192.168.0.2 thru 254
> gateway, dns for router are 192.168.0.1 mask 255.255.255.0 tried assigning 192.168.0.20 to receiver. Everything works but connect to internet. Even tried dns of my isp, nope.
> 
> I did find where it was mentioned to clear out the ip settings on the receiver and have them blank to have dhcp pull an address, but can't figure out how to delete the numbers there.


I believe that if you reset the IP address settings on the receiver to the defaults it will go back to first doing an DHCP poll and if not found reverting to the IP address with 169 in it that indicates you didn't have a connection. I also found that the connection didn't seem to work until after I reset the receiver


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 31, 2004)

By resetting the receiver, do you mean using the red button, or yanking the power to force a cold reboot?

I have "On Demand" in my menu but the receiver still does absolutely nothing when I select it (receiver tells me internet connection is fine).


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

willis134 said:


> Did not work. I still get the same thing.


That is because you need to use your routers IP address for the DNS & Gateway entries in the HR20 network setup screen.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

LarryS said:


> I believe that if you reset the IP address settings on the receiver to the defaults it will go back to first doing an DHCP poll and if not found reverting to the IP address with 169 in it that indicates you didn't have a connection. I also found that the connection didn't seem to work until after I reset the receiver


Try assiging a static IP instead of DHCP.


----------



## tedge (May 28, 2007)

willis134 said:


> I will try that right now.


I signed up for on demand today. Direct TV tech support was of little help unfortunately. I have an HR 20-700 series receiver. When I attempt to connect to the network (CAT 5) i receive a message that I am not connected to the internet. Any suggestions for those who had a similar problem would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

